# Need advice about Mt.Rushmore area



## Gramma5 (Jun 21, 2010)

We are taking our 2 oldest grandchildren to Mt. Rushmore for a week in July. I've been trying to decide which cave to take them to. They are 11.5 yrs. old and have never been to a cave so we have set aside an afternoon to see one. I've heard that there is a Mt. Rushmore cave, a Jewel Cave and a Wind cave. Would love to hear your comments on which might possibly be best.
Thank you
Sherry


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Sherry, 

We went to the Rushmore area 2 yrs ago fall w/8 and 10 year old daughters. We didn't have much time as we also packed Yellowstone and a wedding in Iowa into a crazy trip. We decided we could only visit one cave and had to pick. My girls had never been to a cavern or cave before so it was a new experience for them. 

Ultimately, we decided on Wind Cave with the  lantern guided trip, as it sounded the most fun - both daughters love hiking and my sister and I were up for a bit of a scramble as well. I was 43 and she was 56 at the time. There was a lot of ducking and making sure to watch your footing, but there were all ages on the trip and everyone did fine. There was one area where you had to sit down and kind of scoot/slide down a short area, but you didn't have to backtrack and make it up the same way. They take you to a big room and have everyone turn off the lanterns. My 8 year old was trepidatious about this part, but did fine and loved talking about it afterward. I did make sure she was able to sit next to me with my arm around her just in case. It was really fun and I think we did that in the morning and then Mt. Rushmore later in the day. Make sure you have a light jacket and pants that you don't mind getting dirty. The websites are pretty nice to get information about the times and directions etc. I think you also are not allowed to wear the same pants from one cave to the other, as they are trying to protect them from cross-contamination. Again, this is from my memory so check that on the website. It might only apply to certain tours like the one we did. 

Along the drive there was a cool place with tons of prairie dog mounds and the prairie dogs were quite active that afternoon. Lots of fun to watch! We also had quite a start when we were on the road coming up over a hill and found a bison trotting up the road straight at us in our lane!   (Not the word I actually used ) 

If we had had more time, we would have gone to Jewel Cave as well. 
Hope this helps. Sorry I can't compare the two - but we felt that Wind Cave was very well managed, clean facilities and great rangers. There were also hikes you could do above the ground, and we did walk around a bit. Oh, the girls also had fun doing the Junior Ranger Activities at the Park and getting pins for completing them there and at Yellowstone. It is low cost, they get to learn for themselves and do a better job listening to rangers and reading the various displays.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2010)

Caves are a wonderful experience for young and old alike. It's fun to hear the stories of how the caves were discovered, what it was like for the people who first ventured into them and explored, etc.  Wind Cave is great, but all of them would be fun.  That entire area (close to the Badlands, sinkholes, petrified forests, the goldmining towns & their heroes, Devils Tower, Little Bighorn, etc.) are rich with history and geologic wonders.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 22, 2010)

we have been on 25 to 30 cave tours.  I did not enjoy Wind Cave, wish we had gone to another.  I kept hoping that someone would say they couldn't handle it and I would volunteer to guide them back.


----------



## Gramma5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Has anyone visited the Jewel Cave and if so, what are your thoughts about it?  Im abit claustrophic and am concerned about going thru very small spaces.......


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 22, 2010)

There is also a walking tour of Wind Cave during the day that doesn't take you into very small places...we took that tour and enjoyed it quite a lot (I'm a bit claustrophobic as well, and it didn't bother me). Unfortunately, we ran out of time too and didn't make it to Jewel Cave!  Hopefully someone who has been there will chime in.  Enjoy your trip, we loved the area!


----------



## geoand (Jun 22, 2010)

*Just wondering*

if this question is posted in the correct forum.  Isn't Mt Rushmore in South Dakota?  Isn't Wind Caves National Park in South Dakota?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 22, 2010)

Haven't been there for caving in a loooong time, but we went to Rushmore Cave once.  I remember it being fairly easy to travel through, and pretty interesting.  My then-wife was about six months pregnant at the time, and had no trouble.  Have no idea how it would be these days.

I second all the suggestions for everything else around the Black Hills and Badlands area, and over into Northeastern Wyoming and Southeastern Montana.  Devil's Tower is really cool, even for a short visit.  Nice drive, and absolutely worth the time.

As for Mt. Rushmore itself, time your visit so you can be there at night.  They light up the faces at dusk, and it's spectacular.  There is a whole presentation.

At the foot of the mountain, in Keystone, be sure to visit the Gutzon Borghlum Story museum.  (He was the Rushmore carver, who also did the Lincoln statue at the Lincoln Memorial in Washington, DC.)  It really helps make the Rushmore experience better.

Visit Custer State Park, near Mt. Rushmore.  Your g'kids will have fun feeding bread to the donkeys who stand in the road.  It's a very cool park - lots of bison, too.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 22, 2010)

Gramma5 said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Has anyone visited the Jewel Cave and if so, what are your thoughts about it?  Im abit claustrophic and am concerned about going thru very small spaces.......



the tour we took of Wind Cave - we were told we were in the third level of the cave below the surface.  If you are claustrophobic at all, that thought should put you off.


----------



## globalgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

I visited Jewel Cave about 5 years ago and Wind Cave about 15 years ago.  I liked Jewel Cave much better than Wind Cave, but it was 10 years between visits, so it's probably not a fair comparison.  I thought Jewel cave felt less claustrophobic and the paths were easier to get around on.  They may have made improvements to Wind Cave since I last visited.  You won't be disappointed by Jewel Cave though.

Have fun on your trip.  You will be surprised on how much there is to see and do in that area.  My favorites are the Badlands, Mt. Rushmore, Custer State Park, Needles Hwy, Lead and Deadwood.  Devils Tower in Wyoming is also interesting to see if you have the time.


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 22, 2010)

geoand said:


> if this question is posted in the correct forum.  Isn't Mt Rushmore in South Dakota?  Isn't Wind Caves National Park in South Dakota?


There doesn't seem to be a forum for SD.  US - In light of that, Western seems appropriate.


----------



## geoand (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave*H said:


> There doesn't seem to be a forum for SD.  US - In light of that, Western seems appropriate.



US Central forum lists SD.  I am assuming that SD is for South Dakota.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 23, 2010)

geoand said:


> US Central forum lists SD.  I am assuming that SD is for South Dakota.


 Good call, geoand. I've moved the thread here to the US Central forum. I notice that there's no mention of North Dakota in the list of states for this forum. But, I'm assuming posts relative to ND would go here, too.


----------



## geoand (Jun 23, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Good call, geoand. I've moved the thread here to the US Central forum. I notice that there's no mention of North Dakota in the list of states for this forum. But, I'm assuming posts relative to ND would go here, too.



There will be no disparaging remarks concerning the list of states not including North Dakota. :rofl:  :hysterical:


----------



## Karen G (Jun 23, 2010)

geoand said:


> There will be no disparaging remarks concerning the list of states not including North Dakota. :rofl:  :hysterical:


Okay--but I was thinking some disparaging remarks. I just won't post them!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Okay--but I was thinking some disparaging remarks. I just won't post them!



And if my memory is right, there are no timeshares in ND.  Which might explain why no posts about the state.  

Come to think of it, I only know of one in SD.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2010)

And that only one in SD happens to be Barefoot Condos, right?  
Yes, I think SD is categorized into Central.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2010)

Also be sure if you have time to check out the Mammoth Site in Hot Springs.


----------

